# A few simple Powerline questions...



## Techtu (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm thinking of buying a powerline kit but before I do there is a couple of things that I'd like to know, if I buy a starter kit how easy is it to add to that? And if I did would I just go buy another adapter and plug in the wall + device or is there more to it than that?

All help/tips would be appreciated

ps I know I could use google but I prefer to ask real people.


----------



## RCoon (Jan 31, 2014)

Techtu said:


> I'm thinking of buying a powerline kit but before I do there is a couple of things that I'd like to know, if I buy a starter kit how easy is it to add to that? And if I did would I just go buy another adapter and plug in the wall + device or is there more to it than that?
> 
> All help/tips would be appreciated
> 
> ps I know I could use google but I prefer to ask real people.


 
I have 4 in my house. I recommend the 500mbps ones, I have 200mbps ones and they're fairly average, they get me my 84mb broadband fine, but file transfer is pretty bad.

Literally you buy 2, plug them in whereever, plug one into router and the other into the device, then hold the reset button for 5-8 seconds. *do not hold the button longer than 8 seconds* otherwise it will just reset the adapter and not actually connect to each other. Whenever you want to add an adapter to the network, just plug it into the socket, hold the button for 8 seconds, and it will magically connect to your existing powerline network. Pretty easy stuff. I've had my 4 for 3 years, and they've never caused me any problems.

Even if you switch them off at night or whatever, they'll remain paired, so when you turn them back on, there's no need to resynchronise them all.

Do note, different power sockets seem to be more effective than others for some reason, so experiment with spare sockets if you have the length/time/space.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 31, 2014)

Techtu said:


> I'm thinking of buying a powerline kit but before I do there is a couple of things that I'd like to know, if I buy a starter kit how easy is it to add to that? And if I did would I just go buy another adapter and plug in the wall + device or is there more to it than that?
> 
> All help/tips would be appreciated
> 
> ps I know I could use google but I prefer to ask real people.



Easy peasy, if you want to add to it just make sure you get plugs from the same brand. Some plugs dont play nice with each other because the encryption is different


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 31, 2014)

It depends on the circuitry in your house. For example, since I'm on the second floor if I connect it to two outlets on different circuits, the signal has to travel all the way to the basement, into the breaker box, and back up to the second floor to wherever the other adapter is. Because of this I found that I wouldn't get much more than 35-40Mbit. Just keep that in mind.


----------



## Techtu (Jan 31, 2014)

sounds like its just as simple as i thought, which is always good news! As for the circuitry that will be fine too as there is only my kitchen that is on a separate circuit.

On a side note, when did TPU get the new look? I love it on my mobile now!


----------



## Techtu (Jan 31, 2014)

What's this about they shouldn't be used with surge protected (power) extension leads/plugs?


----------



## RCoon (Jan 31, 2014)

Techtu said:


> What's this about they shouldn't be used with surge protected (power) extension leads/plugs?


 
They severely bottleneck the potential bandwidth. Plugging mine into a surge protected extension lead literally halved my bandwidth.


----------



## Techtu (Jan 31, 2014)

that sucks for me, all the sockets in this house are single sockets and aren't very well placed around the house at all! Meh... I'm only using 20mb broadband anyway and rarely do large file transfers its mainly for the odd computer that I get in for repair that doesn't have an wifi so obviously quicker to hook up via ethernet than to keep installing my own wifi drivers


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 31, 2014)

Techtu said:


> that sucks for me, all the sockets in this house are single sockets and aren't very well placed around the house at all! Meh... I'm only using 20mb broadband anyway and rarely do large file transfers its mainly for the odd computer that I get in for repair that doesn't have an wifi so obviously quicker to hook up via ethernet than to keep installing my own wifi drivers


You can split a plug without it being on a surge protector. Just get a short extension cord that supports >1800w and has two plugs on it. It's less limiting than a surge protector is but you can still plug a surge protector into it without having the powerline adapter on it. It diminishes bandwidth but not nearly as much as putting it on a power strip.

Consider it a better bad option.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 31, 2014)

Techtu said:


> that sucks for me, all the sockets in this house are single sockets and aren't very well placed around the house at all! Meh... I'm only using 20mb broadband anyway and rarely do large file transfers its mainly for the odd computer that I get in for repair that doesn't have an wifi so obviously quicker to hook up via ethernet than to keep installing my own wifi drivers


You can use extension cords, but not surge protectors, just make sure it is a decent quality extension cord.


----------

